# NORTH EAST PA XMAS bash 40k tourny at Adventure games!



## frgsinwntr

Reposting this here. The event is looking like it will be packed. If you have questions send me an email! [email protected] (I'm not Frank... but I'll get it to him!)

The holidays are soon upon us and it's time to plan our 40K Christmas Party and Tournament at Adventure Games!

Just like last year, this will be a catered event with large quantities of food available for everyone to enjoy. Also, once the tournament is over, you're invited to stay with us for some fun events to be held at the store afterwards.

When: Sunday, December 14th, 2014
Where: Adventure Games
Check in: 12:30pm
Start time: 1:00pm
Entry Fee: $20.00
Format: Singles - Battle Forged Only
Points: 1850

Basic Rules:

1. All armies must be Battle-Forged for this event.
2. Escalation is NOT a permitted supplement.
3. Lords of War are restricted to models with the Infantry special rule only (e.g. Logan Grimnar).
4. Stronghold Assault supplement is allowed for this event! Please note that with fortifications being removed from the core rule set, you must have this book to field any fortification!
5. Each force is allowed a max of two detachments. Permitted detachments include formations, allies, Imperial Knights, or combined arms. For example, a legal force could include a primary detachment and a formation, or combined arms detachment (aka, double force org), but neither can include allies.

Other than that, please make sure you have all of the appropriate, official books for your army, a neat copy of your list for your opponent, and that proxies are kept to a minimum. I won't be enforcing 100% WYSIWYG, but I do ask that confusing models not be used. Also, please make sure that all models fielded are at least Citadel, Forgeworld (models, not units!), or conversions consisting of at least 50% Citadel model bits..

Bonus Points!

Pre-registration: 2 points
Display/Carry Board: 2 points
Paint Score:
All models assembled and primed: 1 point
All models painted with at least 2 colors: 2 points
All models painted with at least 3 colors: 3 points

Total possible bonus points: 7

Finally, with the potential turnout we may have for this event, I ask that if you do want to come, please pre-register! I will need to have as accurate a count as possible so I can ensure we have enough tables. Let's pack this place to the brim!

Buyer's Club for all who join us and play!

Hope to see everyone there!

Frank Dalykas


----------

